# My Diet??



## Robk

Any opinions on my current diet or should I call it non diet! I eat pretty healthy but, I dont stick to it religiously every day, I work shifts an eat what everyone else eats at work so it changes through the week...

An average week will look something like this:

Monday

7am Porridge with a bananna & small handfull of pumpkin seeds

8am in gym doing stomach and pull ups for about 40 mins. (apple or orange after)

10am 2 rounds of brown toast(flora), sometimes with a bowl of homemade soup.

1pm lunch, varies but something like stir fry & white rice

5pm 40mins on rower about 7/8km on hard setting.

6pm 40min run with dog and doin some sprawl/shadow boxing along the way.

7pm Baked potato with lettuce/brocolli/toms/couple of carrots

8pm yoghurt like an activia or some bollocks.

Tuesday pretty much same as Monday being a day shift at work but in the afternoon Il prob do an hour of weights rather than rower.

Wednesday would be night shift at work so:

3pm Porridge with a bananna & small handfull of pumpkin seeds

5pm in gym doing stomach and pull ups for about 40 mins. (apple or orange after)

9pm meal at work curry/casserole something like that, with white rice or wedges or something. Maybe a slice of cheescake or something afterwards to

730am 2 rounds of brown

8am 40 mins on rower or 40 mins of sit ups an pull ups.

Thursday would be a night shift so same as wed pretty much but, probably without a puddin second night!!

Friday

8am 40min run with dog and doin some sprawl/shadow boxing along the way.

9am Porridge with a bananna & small handfull of pumpkin seeds.

11am orange/ apple

12:30 half hour of sit ups and some bicep curls or bench press.

1pm baked potato with salad and a dabble of low fat dressing.

3pm apple/ orange

5pm half hour run with dog.

7pm brown rice with low fat mince, peppers, chillis, carrots, brocolli, celery some jarred sauce (not loads, maybe 3rd of jar.).

Saturday

8am 40min run with dog and doin some sprawl/shadow boxing along the way.

9am Porridge with a bananna & small handfull of pumpkin seeds.

11am yoghurt (aktivia or soya jobbie or summat).

12:30 half hour of sit ups and some bicep curls or bench press.

1pm baked potato with salad and a dabble of low fat dressing.

3pm apple/ orange

5pm half hour run with dog.

7pm brown rice with haddock, peppers, chillis, carrots, brocolli, celery and a bit of soy sauce.

Sunday

This would be a day off work but similar routines/ times but with a bigger run in the mornin and an omelet after made with 3 whites/1 yolk, load of chilis,pepper in it. :beerchug:

I do train bjj/thai but Im recovering from a sprained ankle at the minute so need a week or two off, my work can be quite physical an normally get at least an hour/ two graft per shift wearing loads of kit which is quite tireing and finally, any opinions on soya stuff?? about a year ago someone said that soya milk is much better for you than cows milk cos of the way its digested or some shit, any opinions on soya stuff?


----------



## marc

How do you sprawl whilst walking the dog, does he start licking your face, he must be wondering what the friggin hell is going on!

Erm one word my man...*PROTEIN*.

There isnt any in that diet at all, your getting loads of carbs which is good, good fats which is good, but hardly any protein. Goin off that diet i was assuming you where a veggie but i see you eat mince, is it soya mince? Soya is good btw less lactose and all that crap, i just have the skimmed milk myself though, im not a big milk drinker.

Try squeezing in a few protein drinks (you wont put weight on) if your not a big meat eater, or start getting more nuts/seeds, Tuna/fish, low fat dairy stuff.

The diet is quite evenly spaced out which is good a lot of people just tend to have 2 meals a day and wonder why there not putting on/losing weight!

Just try and food combine a bit so for example

a protein & carb meal would be - Baked potato salad & Tuna

A protein & Fat meal would be Beef steak Salad & dressing

What are you trying to do build muscle/burn fat? Or just maintain what you've got...Oh btw where are you training now, me and si have been going to Golden gloves rounds the back of sitpinyo you should come down its pretty good


----------



## Robk

I do get a bit of proteien, not regular enough with it, I sometimes throw a tin of tuna on my spud, or get them weight watchers tomato tuna tins an have them on brown toast. I was thinkin about a supplement whey or whatever but I have no idea what Im lookin for, where to buy or what and when to take!!! at the minute I take a cod liver/ glucosamine in the mornin and an omega 3 with evenin meal. when I was doin thai/bjj on sat mornings or thai straight after work i was havin creatine caps my mate gave me, just them ones in the black tub you get in like argos or summat!!!!

I havent done any thai for ages, we've got a punch bag in work so I do some work on that most days, did a session of bjj in a place called elite martial arts academy in birkenhead but a few days later i sprained my ankle while out on the lash!!!!  soon as my ankle is solid enough Im gonna start hittin the gym good style. gonna have a session here an there at GG an gonna start payin weekly in next gen i think an do a bit of everythin! I work 2 days/2 nights then 4 days off so my trainings never gonna be an weekly ever again!!!

By the way, back to the original point, Im trying to lose a bit of fat off my stomach and just get a bit more defined, if I put any muscle on its a bonus but Im not arsed about getting big, Im more interested in speed and getting a bit cut


----------



## Robk

Also, are any of the decent supplements I could do with available from Holland Barrett? can get discount off a mate you see


----------



## chem

you need to eating more protien bro what wieght are you at the moment


----------



## marc

Robk said:


> Also, are any of the decent supplements I could do with available from Holland Barrett? can get discount off a mate you see


Holland and barret do some good deals, but IMO the supplements are of poor quality.

You can get good discount from me in a few weeks! Im opening up my own sports supplement/health store, should be up and running by mid June.


----------



## West Fight Company

marc said:


> Holland and barret do some good deals, but IMO the supplements are of poor quality.
> 
> You can get good discount from me in a few weeks! Im opening up my own sports supplement/health store, should be up and running by mid June.


Superb news Marc, hope this goes well for you mate. Are you going to be online aswell as a bricks and mortar store?

Rob, dont buy the "90% protein" from holland and barrett. I've never gagged on a shake but i couldnt even finish 1 serving of that sh*te.

GNC is the same company (i think) as holland & barrett but they have much better branded sports supplements. is there a GNC near you? can your mate get discount in there? (just to tide you over until Marcs store opens obviously!)


----------



## marc

Cheers will.

Yeh got a store lined up near me just finalising the paper work and i'll be up and running, i will be having a site up and running, but the main focus is to create a goos local customer base, so i will be working on the site a few months after i open, i'll be putting some pictures up soon before and after ones...exciting times ahead


----------



## Robk

chem said:


> you need to eating more protien bro what wieght are you at the moment


Im about 13,10st and 5f10" but im not too worried about my weight, just want to get more defined.

No, dont know of GNC??? so what are best supplements to go for quality wise?? an how often/ what times should I take them roughly?

thanks for all the input lads:beerchug:


----------



## marc

Stick to the basics Rob

Whey protein (Any will do Dymatize elite whey is nice)

Bcaa's (The best thing ive ever used really speeds up recovery)

Glucosamine (If your joints are knackered)

Multi vit & mineral

The protein you can have a few times a day after training is good

bcaa's have in between meals

the others take them once or twice per day with food


----------



## JayC

You're almost 2.5 stone heavier than me, at the same height, and I'm not defined at all right now. Lose the extra pounds


----------



## West Fight Company

JayC said:


> You're almost 2.5 stone heavier than me, at the same height, and I'm not defined at all right now. Lose the extra pounds


He might be 6% bodyfat


----------



## Robk

JayC said:


> You're almost 2.5 stone heavier than me, at the same height, and I'm not defined at all right now. Lose the extra pounds


I know I do need to shed a few lb mate but I start to look like a bit of a bag head if I go much under 13st!!!



marc said:


> Stick to the basics Rob
> 
> Whey protein (Any will do Dymatize elite whey is nice)
> 
> Bcaa's (The best thing ive ever used really speeds up recovery)
> 
> Glucosamine (If your joints are knackered)
> 
> Multi vit & mineral
> 
> The protein you can have a few times a day after training is good
> 
> bcaa's have in between meals
> 
> the others take them once or twice per day with food


cheers for that marc, Il get stocked up


----------



## Robk

marc said:


> Stick to the basics Rob
> 
> Whey protein (Any will do Dymatize elite whey is nice)
> 
> Bcaa's (The best thing ive ever used really speeds up recovery)
> 
> Glucosamine (If your joints are knackered)
> 
> Multi vit & mineral
> 
> The protein you can have a few times a day after training is good
> 
> bcaa's have in between meals
> 
> the others take them once or twice per day with food


found that dymatize for Â£25 a 5lb tub if i buy a few so might as well get my bcaas from the same company, these any good or are they all the same?

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/prodView.asp?idproduct=784


----------



## marc

yeh mate ast are good, Â£25 for a 5lb tub is cheap as chips too, does that include p&p?


----------



## Robk

yeah free p&p with all orders, its Â£28 but Â£3 off per tub if you buy 2 or more an a few mates are after some as well so its ideal


----------



## marc

If you havent already ordered there is a discount code for an extra 5% off

Type ukm6 to get it!!


----------



## Robk

legend mate!!!


----------



## Robk

ordered a tub of the dymatize and the ast bcaas now:biggerGrin: no joy with that discount code though, must be out of date or summat?

So any suggestions on how often I should have a shake and when I should be using the bcaas?


----------



## marc

That code should work, email them and tell them you demand the 5% off!!

BCAA's take (2) 3 times a day in between meals

Protein 1 in the am and 1 after training, you can squeeze another one in anytime of the day if you want too


----------



## Robk

Ive already paid and ordered so no worries, only woulda saved me a 5er on the whole order so it aint gonna break the bank  Il see how this gear helps me out, absolutely ****ed after an hour an half circuit followed by a session of sledge hammer


----------



## Robk

been trying to stick to a more protein focused diet like yous said and Ive upped my training a little now my ankle is healing and Ive lost 6lb this month  not the aim to lose lb's but if it helps flatten this stomach some then game on  absolutely lovin trainin outdoors now with my medicine ball/sledge hammer/kettle bell now, much better than bein stuck in a gym on weights all the time


----------



## Si-K

Hey, Rob - I've trained with you would not get too huNg up on your weight (for Jay C's info) your a big strong lad so dont worry about it - bit behind with this but yeah, stay away from Holland and Barrett and 90plus is shite (nicest word of I could think of for it), if you wanna lose some weight as stated 1 you need more protein to keep them big muscles of yours 2 drop some carbs (pending on how you feel when training) and you wilol probably notice some changes boxers aim for 50/30/20 carbs, protein, healthy fats!


----------



## Robk

cheers for the input Si, Ive really tried upping my protein now, on 2 shakes a day (50g) 4 bcaas, tin of tuna most days, few handfulls of soya nuts an bits like that, aimin for 180g of protein roughly an prob not far off now. Havent been concentrating on how much carbs Im taking in a day now but Im desperately trying to stick to brown stuff over white but its hard to avoid it at work!!!!

Say hi in trainin Si, Im like a siv when it comes to names in trainin an cant put names to faces of anyone off the forum!!


----------



## Si-K

Train in my back yard at the mo mate - have all the gear i need at home - just dont get to spar (boo hoo), you've got the jist of it with the diet - just remember that even protein will turn to fat if you go OTT just monitor your weight/more importantly your bodyfat, best of luck with it - trying to cut bodyfat an not go smaller than you want imo is a bitch!!!!


----------



## JayC

This thread has 12539 views, what the hell?!


----------



## marc

Everyone wants to see famous Robs diet lol


----------



## Robk

you know how it is :laugh:


----------



## Si-K

Rob has declared himself as a chunky butt to the nation, :laugh:


----------



## Robk

like they didnt know already haha


----------



## Imy

It has 32976 now. 

Must be picking up a lot of traffic from Google, I suppose.


----------



## Robk

Imy said:


> It has 32976 now.
> 
> Must be picking up a lot of traffic from Google, I suppose.


what can i say? the people love me:laugh:


----------



## marc

33,021 i can see this being The *epic* thread of uk-mma


----------



## Imy

Personally, I think Rob just keeps refreshing the page. :laugh:


----------



## Robk

Little update on how my regime is going, training has stepped up a bit especially with regards to cardio and weight lifting as I have some competition stuff Im doing for charity in the next few weeks anyway, my diet now is:

7am porridge/banana/honey/soya milk/sunflower-pumpkin seeds

9am apple+orange

10am handful of soya beans

11am 2 rounds of brown with honey

13pm baked potato with sliced meat an salad

18pm 2 hours trainin then homemade protein bar

20pm homemade beef curry + white or brown rice

21pm bowl of melon with natural yoghurt stuff

When I work night shifts its pretty smiliar spaced out but i do a fair bit of weight lifting about half an hour before bed then a protein shake before bed.

Ive worked out Im getting about 2500cals a day. 185g protein. 307g carbs.86g fat. And Im now down to about 12stone 11 (170lb/ 77kg)


----------



## Robk

holy shit readin through this thread again an just realised ive lost a stone since i started this lol an im not even tryin to lose weight!!!


----------



## SanshouMatt

Jammy bugger, I've lost half a stone since joining the forum, maybe it's a side effect of wasting your time on here!


----------



## Robk

SanshouMatt said:


> Jammy bugger, I've lost half a stone since joining the forum, maybe it's a side effect of wasting your time on here!


look on the bright side, your finger muscles will be pumped from all the typing:nerd:


----------



## Tainsh92

Protein man bump it up big time. You need a gram per pound of bodyweight to maintain muscle mass if your looking to gain it needs to be more than that it may sound like a lot but its a must for anyone training in any sport espicially such a demanding one like MMA. Make sure to take complex Low Gi carbs with your protein meals or shakes as without them you will not ingest it properly.


----------



## joeedoom

Tainsh92 said:


> You need a gram per pound of bodyweight to maintain muscle mass if your looking to gain it needs to be more


not true, its a gram per lb for adding muscle and that's the top end. check any bb paper or talkboard or whetever, 1 gram per 1lb is more than enough.

one thing i noticed straight away is that every jumped on the "you need to consume more protein" bandwagon and nobody thought that there are better ways to get it than whey. ever so strange.

if you can get away with never drinking a or consuming a supplement then dont, food is what you need. a supplement. key word, supplement, its supplemental to your diet. protein powders should not be your primary source of protein.

edit: additional thought, if your trying to drop weight try not drink your calories.

chicken, prawn, beef, eggs and millions of alternatives. the only time i could see an argument for regular use of whey is immediately post workout. im not saying dont have a tub stashed in your cupboard for emergancies. but in the world of MMA (not BB) your PWO should be a product aimed at recovery not mass and strength.


----------



## Robk

good post cheers Jo. Been really going bonkers with my diet recently trying to get sub 10% body fat. Entered ground control and cut from roughly 80kg to 73kg, post comp I went on a crazy eating binge lol but managing to keep around the 75 mark now so made up, deffo trying to cut down on the supplements and concentrate on my food more but it can be tough keeping it up without the cheeky protein shake having 2 jobs and a family :/


----------



## steveo

You need to up your protein.... also cut out the wheat and have brown rice instead of white. if you need any help on your diet i would be happy to help out


----------



## joeedoom

steveo said:


> You need to up your protein.... also cut out the wheat and have brown rice instead of white. if you need any help on your diet i would be happy to help out


:wtf

I think we are past the stage of brown over white, but thanks for playing.


----------



## steveo

didnt really view the other posts supppose i should haha.


----------



## joeedoom

Robk said:


> good post cheers Jo. Been really going bonkers with my diet recently trying to get sub 10% body fat. Entered ground control and cut from roughly 80kg to 73kg, post comp I went on a crazy eating binge lol but managing to keep around the 75 mark now so made up, deffo trying to cut down on the supplements and concentrate on my food more but it can be tough keeping it up without the cheeky protein shake having 2 jobs and a family :/


I understand that. Think about your blood sugar. You need to get it as high as possible as soon as your gloves are off, recovery is the aim. At all other times you need to keep it as low as possible. As whey protein digests so rapidly by design, it will in turn raise your blood sugar. I'm not saying this is better than going hungry or chomping on pasta at 20:30, it is something to keep in mind though.

You could get some glyco-maize and dextrose to go with your whey as part of your post work out meal, this will have your blood sugar through the roof and will come down gradually so you don't crash.

I use two differant PWO drink's. When I have done a hard session, like a Wednesday when it's cicuits and then football straight after, 2 hours of heavy cardio. I make this god awful tasting shit that I reckon is about as close to sweat as I can get, it's 1 part orange juice, 2 parts water, 50g dextrose, table salt (as much as I can take) with banana, the salt and the banana stop cramp and headaches. I don't mind a crash after this, it's 9pm by this time anyway, I then have a very simple lean protein meal. You can chose to use this recipe or modify it or buy it ready made, but the basic idea is to replicate the sweat I have lost.

The other 1 I use is simply 2 parts medium half life carbohydrate, 1 part sugar-like carbohydrate and 1 part whey. That would be for the end of a normal 1 hour shift of sparring.

This might all be no good for you mind, there is no golden rule for everyone. You may have more luck with higher, faster carbs than I do. I'm personally fat by default, I have to work hard to keep it off... or you could be a right chunk by design and just looking at corn sugar takes you up 2kg. I doubt it at 72kg though. :thumb

Just out of interest, which weight group do you see yourself in. Assuming you have another 2kg to lose in fat and fluid to get to your 10% at 70kg, you arent likely to have another 4 after that to get to lightweight. Are you sure that losing more is in your best competitive interest? Maybe drop 1 more KG through natural progress coming up to a fight and then 1 a few days before the weigh-ins. Otherwise you might be looking at cutting a lot more than right before a fight than you want to.


----------

